# Necessary GPA for schools like USC, UCLA, NYU, FSU?



## Johnny Grunge (Aug 9, 2012)

I was curious. I have a 3.22 currently. I'm in community college, and I still have some classes left to go. I want to get it to 3.4-3.5.


----------

